# Heterozygous and Homozygous spreads



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Now this might be a weird question 

Say the blue cock bird and blue hen is heterozygous for spread, you can get offsprings which are homozygous or heterozygous for spread.

Is there any way you can tell a homozygous spread blue offspring from a heterozygous spread blue offspring ? I mean other than by mating these birds to another and observing the next generation offsprings ?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Outside of a DNA test the answer would be no.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Not that I know of. There are 'coarse' and 'smooth' spreads, but I don't think those have any correlation to whether they are pure for it or not?


----------

